# misfiring and very strange screeching sound



## defcon235 (Jun 21, 2006)

hey guys,
been a member for a while but never needed to post until now. and yes, i already searched.
ok, my 90 max SE was running perfectly before it got buried under 5 feet of snow. after i dug it out, it began misfiring at all rpm's. also, when i give it about 1/4 throttle or more, is makes this terrible screeching sound from the engine. oil is good, coolant is good, plugs/wires are also good, vaccum lines are good as well. i thought of the possibility of minor hydrolock, but the intake pipe is clean and dry. does anybody have any suggestions as to what it might be? im going to check out the MAF and injectors on monday, but could it be anything else? 
Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

belt is slipping.
I wouldn't be surprised if snow got into the alternator as well.


----------



## defcon235 (Jun 21, 2006)

i can understand the screeching from a loose belt, but would that cause misfiring as well?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

poor voltage can cause a misfire.


----------

